# i tedeschi si vendicano della culona: gli italiani ce l'hanno sempre più piccolo



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2012)

Dalla pistola al pistolino. Dalla Walther P38 sul piatto di spaghetti scelta nel 1977 dalla rivista Der Spiegel per rappresentare in copertina gli anni di piombo, al quotidiano Bild che oggi (ieri per chi legge, ndr) scrive che i peni degli italiani sono sempre più corti. Almeno stavolta, grazie al cielo, niente foto. Ma la sostanza non cambia. La stampa tedesca continua a sfotterci. E per farlo cita una ricerca pubblicata lo scorso febbraio dall'Asl di Padova nella quale il professor Carlo Foresta - specialista in Andrologia e professore universitario - dimostra come negli ultimi cinquant'anni il pisello degli italiani si sia accorciato del 10 per cento.
Ricerca, ovviamente, fondamentale. Dai 9,7 centimetri del 1948, ai 9 del 2001. Misura che nel 2011 si è ridotta di un ulteriore millimetro. Una ritirata lenta ma inesorabile che il professor Foresta ha documentato prima su un campione di 2mila ragazzi veneti di 18 e 19 anni e poi su altri 10mila coetanei sparsi per l'Italia. Uno studio che ora i crucchi sbandierano ai quattro venti per sbertucciarci e mettere in discussione forse l'unico primato positivo che ancora ci viene riconosciuto nel mondo, e cioè quello di essere i migliori sotto le lenzuola.
Perché va bene la Mafia, gli spaghetti ed il mandolino - etichette destinate ormai ad accompagnarci per l'eternità - ma noi siamo pure il Paese di Giacomo Casanova, che era un fuoriclasse nell'arte amatoria anche se non ci sono pervenute le sue misure. Siamo il Paese dove eserciti di donne tedesche, giovani o tardone, deluse dalle prestazioni dei loro uomini vengono in vacanza, specie sulla Riviera romagnola e sul litorale veneziano, con la speranza di cuccare.
Insomma, checché ne dicano gli inventori dell'Oktoberfest - la più grande sagra del rutto libero del pianeta - il maschio italiano, anche se sottodimensionato (immaginiamo i 12mila ragazzi che sfilano col piffero all'aria davanti al professore patavino) per le loro donne resta sul piedistallo. Gli uomini di Cavallino-Treporti - nel Veneziano - mettendo in discussione lo studio del prof. hanno subito risposto alla Bild che il loro paese, oltre ad essere il secondo comune turistico-balneare d'Italia, è anche uno dei primi in fatto di preservativi venduti, taglia extralarge, e usati soprattutto con le turiste tedesche.
Ma a questo punto qualcuno avanza il dubbio che la notizia della Bild e il grande interesse per il calo delle misure del maschio italiano non sia altro che un piano studiato dalla Merkel per affossare anche il nostro settore turistico, convincendo le donne teutoniche che le nostre performance amorose ormai sono inversamente proporzionali all'impennata dello spread.
D'altra parte ogni anno la propaganda di Berlino cerca di dar contro al nostro turismo, ma finora non aveva mai fatto ricorso ad un argomento così basso. In ogni caso, a parte il pisello, alcuni organi di informazione tedeschi sono specializzati in castronerie quando scrivono dell'Italia. Il terremoto che la scorsa primavera ha colpito l'Emilia, ad esempio, secondo alcuni media aveva raso al suolo l'aeroporto di Bologna e degli alberghi della costa adriatica non era rimasto che un cumulo di macerie. Tutto, ovviamente, inventato per tenere lontani i propri concittadini dal nostro Paese.
E se questa volta la notizia data dalla Bild è vera - perché i risultati della ricerca sarebbero inconfutabili - gli amici di Germania hanno ben poco da sorridere, perché «se i nostri ragazzi possono avere più problemi da giovanissimi, quando la percentuale di obesità è maggiore rispetto a quella dei coetanei tedeschi» chiarisce il professor Foresta «da adulti la questione si capovolge ». Insomma, prima di sputtanarci, la Bild avrebbe dovuto
approfondire il rapporto.


----------

